# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  onorario per rottamazione cartella

## c.t.

buongiorno a tutti,
mooolto probabilmente dovrò richiedere la rottamazione di una cartella che da 3000 è passata, negli anni, a pesare 7000.
quanto chiedere per la pratica in oggetto? 300? 
fatemi sapere..plis

----------


## aspinillo

Va più che bene! 
Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y550-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

